# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  ivy-ի, Sambitbaba-ի և տեսիլքի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## ivy

Մեկնարկում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. ivy-ն սկսում է, Sambitbaba-ն՝ շարունակում, տեսիլքը՝ ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների՝ իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------

Alphaone (04.08.2017), GriFFin (05.08.2017), Աթեիստ (04.08.2017), Մուշու (04.08.2017)

----------


## ivy

*
Բարդիների ափը*

- Տորեմոլինոսում բոլոր կատուները սև՞ են,- հարցրեց աղջիկը: 
Գևը կռացած գործ էր անում, գլուխը բարձրացրեց ու նայեց նրան:
- Ինձ էլ էր սկզբում էդպես թվացել, բայց չէ: Ամբողջ Կոստա դել Սոլը լիքն է կատուներով: Հա, սևերը շատ են, բայց ուրիշ գույների էլ են պատահում: Դու որտեղի՞ց ես եկել:
- Մեր տնից,- ասաց աղջիկն ու ծիծաղելով վազեց ընկերների մոտ: 
- Խև, ներկերը բերել են ցուցանակի համար, գալի՞ս ես,- ձայն տվեցին ռեստորանից:
Երբ նորեկ էր էդ կողմերում, ամեն անգամ փորձում էր ուղղել, որ իսպանացիք իր անունը ճիշտ արտասանեն ու «գ»-ի տեղը «խ» չասեն: Բայց հետո հոգնեց. «Խև», ուրեմն «Խև»:
- Հիմա կգամ, էսօր անենք, վերջացնենք: 
Ծովափի ցուցանակն արդեն ներքև էին իջեցրել. գույները թարմացնել էր պետք: Դա էլ Գևի գործն էր: Երկու ժամ անց սպիտակ ֆոնին փայլում էր կապույտով գրած "Playa Los Álamos"-ը:
- Թե ինչո՞ւ է անունը «Բարդիների ափ», երբ շուրջը միայն պալմաներ են,- հաճախ ասում էր Պիլարն, ու ինքն էլ իր հարցին պատասխանում,- որովհետև թարս աշխարհ է: Գետնի տակն անցնի՝ իր բոլոր բարդիներով:
Ռեստորանի աշխատանքն ամառվա սեզոնին լրիվ քամում էր Պիլարին, բայց պարելը թողնել չէր ուզում: Շաբաթ երեկոները ֆլամենկո էր պարում ծովափնյա էժանագին հյուրանոցների ժամանցային սրահներում: Միայն էդ մի օրն ուներ. վերջին տարիներին հյուրանոցների պայմանագրեր կնքելը կարգին դժվարացել էր, ջահել մրցակիցները շատ էին, իսկ ինքն արդեն վաղուց քսանհինգ չէր:
- Կատալոնացին ո՜ւր, ֆլամենկոն ո՜ւր,- մատուցողուհու հոգու հետ էր խաղում ռեստորանի տերը, - Անդալուսիայի ցավն ու քաղցրությունը չկա արյանդ մեջ, թարգիր էդ գործը:
Պիլարը ձեռքի տակ ընկածը շպրտում էր վրան ու մի երկու բարի խոսք ասում: Բոլորի տրամադրությունը բարձրանում էր էդ տեսարանից:
- Չե՞ս վախենում աշխատանքդ կորցնել, էդ ո՞նց ես քեզ պահում շեֆի հետ,- մի անգամ կեսկատակ հարցրեց Գևը, երբ դեռ նոր էր հայտնվել Պլայա լոս ալամոսում:
- Ես ոչ մի բանից չեմ վախենում, Խև, դու էլ գործիդ նայիր ու ոտքիս տակ քիչ ընկիր:
Դրանից հետո հեռու էր մնում Պիլարից: Միայն հեռվից երբեմն հետևում էր աչքի պոչով:
Մկանոտ իսպանուհին՝ իր ձիգ հավաքած մազերով ու զգաստ քայլվածքով, Գևին համակարգչային խաղերի կերպարներից էր թվում, որի համար պիտի հարմար զենք ընտրես ու գցես խաղադաշտ, աջ ու ձախ բոլորին կհնձի: Երբ զայրացած էր լինում, քիթն ավելի էր սրվում, իսկ աչքերից կայծեր էին թափվում: Մտքին եկածն էլ անխնա շաղ էր տալիս՝ բառապաշարի մութ կողմերը ջրի երես հանելով: Գևն ահագին նոր բառեր էր սովորել դրա հաշվին, որոնք սակայն դժվար թե երբևէ օգտագործեր՝ հաշվի առնելով իր հանգիստ բնույթը: Գլուխը կախ գործ էր անում իր համար, ծովափի կարգուկանոնին հետևում, շեզլոնգների վճարը հավաքում, փչացածը՝ սարքում, հինը՝ փոխում, ձեռքից եկածն էլ անում, որ Բարդիների ափը՝ իր փոքրիկ ռեստորանով, կարգին տեղ լինի տուրիստների ու տեղացիների համար:
- Խրվել մնացել եմ էս բնում:
Գևը ներկած ցուցանակը նոր էր տեղադրել, երբ կողքից լսեց Պիլարի ձայնը:
Նայեց վրան, ոչինչ չասեց. վերջին երեք-չորս ամսում «բարև-հաջող»-ից էն կողմ որևէ բառ փոխանակած չկային:
- Ուրիշ ոչինչ անել չգիտեմ: Երևի կարծում էի՝ ամբողջ կյանքս մատուցող եմ լինելու կամ հյուրանոցի պարուհի. հա բա չէ, թե մի երկու տարի էլ ձգեմ, լավ կլինի, հետո կհանեն կլարեն. ջահել սիրունիկները հերթի են կանգնած: Դու ի՞նչ պլաններ ունես, Խև: Ասում ես՝ ո՞ր երկրից ես:

----------

Alphaone (06.08.2017), boooooooom (13.08.2017), Glück (23.08.2017), GriFFin (13.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (05.08.2017), Sambitbaba (05.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Արէա (06.08.2017), Գաղթական (08.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (06.08.2017), Մուշու (05.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

- Իմ երկիրը կարելի էր անվանել նաև El Pais Los Alamos:
- Բարդիների երկի՞ր: Ինչու՞, շատ բարդինե՞ր կան:
- Անթիվ...

Եվ անմիջապես Գևի գլխում սկսեց շարժվել հիշողությունների տեսաժապավենը: Թե ինչպես, ամեն անգամ սևծովյա արձակուրդներից գնացքով հետ վերադառնալիս, դեռ Երևան չմտած քեզ դիմավորում էր բարդիների երկա՜ր-երկար շարանը, որոնցից համարյա յուրաքանչյուրի վրա արագիլներն իրենց հսկայական բներն էին հյուսել: "Արագիլների տուն բարդիների երկիր", - Պիլարի համար մտքում նախապատրաստեց նոր նախադասությունը, բայց բարձրացայն ասաց միայն.

- Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, որ Տորեմոլինոսում բոլոր կատուները սև լինեին...
- Նկատել ես, որ սևերը շատ են, հա՞: Իսկ գիտե՞ս, որ հենց այդպես էլ եղել է, - Պիլարը հարմար տեղավորվեց Գևի կողքին: - Վերջերս շեֆիս հարցրեցի, թե ինչու՞ այս ափն այդքան անհամապատասխան անուն ունի. ամենուր արմավենիներ են միայն, իսկ կոչվում է "Բարդիների ափ": Նա ասաց, որ հնում, երբ առաջին մարդիկ եկել են այստեղ, նրանք հայրենիքից իրենց հետ բերել են բարդիների սերմերն ու սև կատուներին: Եվ առաջինն, ինչ արել են այդ մարդիկ, բարդիների սերմերն են ցանել ամբողջ ափի երկարությամբ ու տվել են ափին նրանց անունը: Ցավոք, բարդիները չեն հարմարվել օտար պայմաններին: Բայց մարդիկ, միևնույն է, ափին տված անունը պահպանել են, ի հիշատակ բարդիների՞, թե հայրենիքի, ով գիտի... Արմավենիները հետո են տնկվել:
Իսկ կատուներին, ինչպես տեսնում ես,   նոր տեղը դուր է եկել, և նրանք արագորեն սկսել են բազմանալ: Այպես որ հիմա եկվորներ են այստեղ մնացած՝ ոչ սև կատուները: 

Գևին հաճելի էր Պիլարի ներկայությունը: Ինչ-որ ծանոթ բան կար նրա մեջ, ոչ թե այն ծանոթությունը, որը կարելի էր ձեռք բերել երկար ժամանակ իրար հետ աշխատելիս, այլ այնպիսի մի բան, որը քո ներսում էլ կա ու դու շատ լավ զգում ես դա ուրիշի մեջ էլ քո բոլոր զգայարաններով: Ու երևի թե դա՝ միայնությու՞նն էր իրենց դեպքում...

- Ինչու՞ ասացիր, որ խրվել-մնացել ես:
- Դե... մի բան պետք է մտածել, հասկանում ես, Խև... Ես կաշվով եմ զգում, շուտով գալու է այս պարերիս վերջը... Տարիքս արդեն այն չէ:
- Ինչ է, ուժե՞րդ են պակասել:
- Չէ, ինչ ես ասում: Ինձանով լինի, ամբողջ գիշեր կպարեմ առանց կանգ առնելու: Բայց ընդունված բան է, ռեստորանատերերը միշտ ավելի երիտասարդ պարուհիներ են նախընտրում. համ թարմ մարմիններ են, ավելի ցանկալի հաճախորդների համար, համ էլ ջահելներին ավելի քիչ են վճարում: Ու նաև, երկու օր է արդեն, մի նոր խնդիր էլ է բարդվել վզիս... Աղջիկս ապրում էր նախկին ամուսնուս մոր հետ, Մալագայում: Ես ամսվա մեջ մի քանի անգամ գնում էի նրան տեսնելու: Բայց տատիկը մահացավ, ու հիմա Էսթրելլան ինձ հետ է: Մեծ կասկած ունեմ, որ բնակարանիս տերը շուտով կավելացնի վարձը, քանի որ մենակ չեմ հիմա՝ ես նրան լավ գիտեմ, նա հարմար առիթը բաց չի թողնի: Մի խոսքով, կխելագարվեմ երևի...   
- Ինձ նման կդառնաս՝ խև:
- Այսի՞նքն...
- Դե, որ դու ինձ անվանում ես Խև... իմ լեզվով "խև"՝ նշանակում է խելագար:
- Ո՜վ, Մադոննա, - շփոթված գոչեց Պիլարը: - Չէ՛, հա՜...
- Հա՜, չէ՞:
-  Ո՜վ, Խեսումադոննա, Խ՜և...   ո՜վ դիաբլո, Գև... ներիր ինձ, ես չգիտեի...
- Ոչինչ, ես արդեն սովորել եմ: Ինձ նույնիսկ դուր է գալիս:
- Դու՞ր է գալիս: Հըմմմ, դուր է գալիս: Ա՜յ քեզ խև Գև... - և Պիլարը զրնգուն ծիծաղեց:

Գևն ուրախ էր, որ ակամա պատճառ դարձավ, որ Պիլարը մոռանար իր դառնությունը: Եվ այնքան հաճելի էր նրա ծիծաղն ու վարակիչ, որ Գևը չնկատեց նույնիսկ, թե ինչպես միացավ նրան: Իսկ երբ դադարեցին ծիծաղել, Գևը հարցրեց.

- Պիլար, իսկ դու երբևէ մտածե՞լ ես հայրենիք վերադառնալու մասին:
- Այսինքն, այդ ու՞ր՝ հայրենիք, - զարմացավ Պիլարը:
- Դե, շեֆն ասում է, որ դու Կատալոնիայից ես...
- Չէ՜, նա կատակ է անում, - զգեստը ծնկներին քաշեց Պիլարը: - Հանգուցյալ հայրս էր այնտեղից: Բայց նա տեղափոխվել է շատ վաղուց ու ես էլ այստեղ եմ ծնվել:
- Ահա՜, թե ինչ: Բայց միևնույն է, մի՞թե երբեք ցանկություն չես ունեցել այն կողմերում ապրելու:
- Ի՜նչ ունեմ այնտեղ անելու: Կամ ի՞նչ եմ կորցրել:

Պիլարը տեսավ, թե ինչպես Գևի հայացքը կտրվեց շրջապատող աշխարհից ու սլացավ հեռու: Այդքան հեռուն աչքերն անկարող են տեսնել: Մտքով չէր ուզում խանգարել նրա մտքերին, բայց անկախ իրենից ասաց.

- Խև Գև, այդ ու՞ր ես հասել:
- Մտածեցի, եթե ես էլ վերադառնամ հայրենիք, ի՞նչ ունեմ այնտեղ անելու...
- Դե, հայրենիքում մարդ երևի միշտ էլ ինչ-որ բանի պետք կգա:

Աննկատելիորեն վրա հասած մթի մեջ նշմարվեց մոտեցող աղջկնակի ուրվագիծը, իսկ երբ վերջինս մոտեցավ ու սեղմվեց նստած Պիլարին, Գևը ճանաչեց ցերեկվա իր ծանոթին:

----------

boooooooom (13.08.2017), GriFFin (13.08.2017), ivy (09.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (07.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (07.08.2017), Արէա (06.08.2017), Գաղթական (08.08.2017)

----------


## տեսիլք

Էսթրելլան շատ աշխույժ մի աղջնակ էր`վարակիչ անմիջականությամբ։ Դեռ երկու օր էր ինչ Տորեմոլիսում էր, բայց արդեն հասցրել էր մոտակա ծովափները ոտնատակ անել և արանքում էլ ընկերներ ձեռք բերել։ Իսկ հիմա էլ մի սպիտակ փիսո ծոցում դրած եկել էր մոր մոտ, բայց տեսնելով Գևին՝ ոգևորվեց, փիսոյին ծոցից հանեց, գլուխը շոյելով պարծեցավ.
- Մի տես ում եմ գտել։ Լավիկն է, չէ՞։
- Շա՜տ... ասում էի, չէ՞, որ ուրիշ գույնի էլ են պատահում։ Որտեղի՞ց գտար։
- Ընկերներիցս մեկինն է, խնդրեցի թողեց, որ մի քանի ժամով մոտս մնա։
- Ի դեպ էսօր կեսօրին այնքան արագ չքվեցիր, որ չհասցրի հետդ ծանոթանալ։ Ես Գևն եմ, իսկ դու՞ ...
- Խև հա՞ երևի, - ճշտեց աղջնակը։
Պիլարը քթի տակ ծիծաղեց, բայց ոչինչ չասաց։
- Էսթելինան եմ, իսկ կարճ՝ Էս։
Գևը քիչ մնաց Էսին պատմեր, թե հայերեն իր կարճ անունը ինչ է նշանակում, բայց ընդամենը ժպտալով ասաց․
- Հավես անուն ունես, Է՛ս։
- Պիլա՛ր, ի դեպ ընկերներիցս մեկը, հրավիրել է իրենց տուն՝ ծննունդի, ընկերներով հավաքվում ենք։ Եկա ասեմ, որ չանհանգստանաս, մոտ երկու ժամից նոր տուն կգամ։ Արդեն եկան, ինձ են սպասում, - ձեռքով նշան է անում ընկերներին, որ հեսա կգա։
Մինչ Պիլարը կհասցներ որևէ բան ասել, Էսը մոր թուշը արագ համբուրեց, Գևին ձեռքով հաջող արեց՝ ու վազելով գնաց ընկերների մոտ։
- Շատ պայճառ ու հավեսին դեմք է, - Պիլարի աչքերը հիացմունքից մի պահ փայլեցին։ - Հիշում եմ, մի անգամ, երբ անկողին էի ընկել, Էսը տատիկից իմացել էր, որ հիվանդ եմ ու առանց որևէ մեկին բան ասելու մենակ վեր էր կացել Մալագայից եկել էր մոտս։ Մի շաբաթ դասի չգնաց, հետս մնաց մինչև ոտքի կանգնեցի, նոր միայն հետ գնաց տատիկի մոտ։ Տեսնեիր, թե ո՜նց էր ինձ խնամում, կերակուր ու թեյ պատրաստում, իմ համար գիրք էր կարդում, բեմադրություններ էր ցույց տալիս, երբ բարձր ջերմությամբ անկողնուն գամված էի։
- Քեզ միշտ է անունով դիմու՞մ, - հետաքրքրվեց Գևը։
-Ահան, փոքրուց էդպես եմ սովորացրել։ Ախր ինձնից ինչ մամա, տատն է նրան մեծացրել։ Պարելս խանգարեց կարգին ընտանիք ունենայի, իսկ առանց պարի ես կխանգարվեի, չնայած կարծում եմ առանց դրա էլ մի բարի պտուղ չեմ։
- Էդ հարցով հետդ հաստատ չեմ վիճաբանի, - Գևը առաջին անգամ նայեց ուղիղ Պիլարի աչքերին ու ժպտաց։
- Խմել կուզե՞ս,- անսպասելի առաջարկեց Պիլարը։

Վերջերս սկսել էր հաճախ խմել, բայց արդեն հոգնել էր մենակ խմելուց իսկ անծանոթների հետ հավես չէր անում, քանի որ վերջում իր անհանդուրժող ու կտրուկ պահվածքի շնորհիվ միշտ ինչ-որ տհաճ իրավիճակներում էր հայտնվում։ Գևի պարզ շփվելաձևը Պիլարին սկսեց գրավել ու պահի տակ ցանկություն առաջացավ հետը աշխատանքի միջավայրից դուրս շփվել։
- Կուզե՛մ։ Էսօրվա նախատեսվածս գործերը արդեն վերջացրել եմ։ Հրեն ցուցանակը արդեն պատրաստ է, էնպես որ լրիվ ազատ եմ։ Բայց բար գնալու ցանկություն չունեմ, լավ կլիներ խմիչքը հետներս վերցնեինք, գնայինք հանգիստ մի տեղ ալիքներին մոտ:
- Ես էլ բարի հավես չունեմ։ Կարիհուելա գնա՞նք։ Էնտեղ բարձր ժայռեր կան, սիրում եմ վերևից ծովին նայել։ Խմիչքի ընտրությունն էլ քեզ եմ թողնում:
- Ոտքով քայլելու համար շատ հեռու չի՞։
- Մոտոցիկլետովս կգնանք։
- Դե ուրեմն գնամ բարից գինի վերցնեմ, գամ։
- Թե բարմենին հանկարծ տեսնես, չասես, որ իրար հետ խմելու ենք գնում, թե չէ վաղը գլուխս տանելու է։ Արդեն մոտ մի քանի տասնյակ հրավեր եմ մերժել։ Կարող է ավել պակաս խոսի, ես էլ իզուր իր շշերը ջարդեմ, իսկ շեֆը էլի աշխատավարձիցս պահի։ Մանավանդ հիմա ինձ նման ճոխություններ չեմ կարող թույլ տալ։
Գևը բարից գինի ու բաժակներ վերցրեց։ Պիլարն էլ գնաց սաղավարտների ետևից։ Երբ հասան Կարիհուելա, Գևը ափսոսանքով բաց թողեց իսպանուհու իրանը, որը ողջ ճանապարհին հաճույքով գրկել էր։ Մի հարմար ժայռ ընտրեցին բարձրունքում՝ կողք-կողքի նստեցին։ Պիլարը բաժակները հանեց ու սկսեց գինի լցնել։ Գևը լուռ դիմացն էր նայում։ 
- Ի՞նչ ես կորցրել էս կողմերում։ Հայացքդ միշտ հեռուններն է:
- Ինքս ինձ եմ կորցրել ... Հետաքրքիր բան է կյանքը, երբ իրան բռնում ես ու ապրում, ոչ թե վախեցած կողքից նայում, չէ՞, Պիլա՛ր։ Բայց ափսոս էդ բռնելու պահերը մեզ շատ հազվադեպ է հաջողվում մեր իսկ ծուլության պատճառով։
Մի պահ երկուսն էլ լուռ իրենց գինու բաժակներն էին դատարկում։
- Ես քեզ երբեք ֆլամենկո պարելուց չեմ տեսել, կպարե՞ս, - անսպասելի լռությունը խախտեց Գևը։
- Հենց հիմա՞։
- Ահաան...
- Առանց նվագակցության ու առանց երգի՞:
- Նվագելու բան մոտս չկա, թե կուզես՝ կարող եմ երգել, բայց հայերեն։
- Ո՞նց թե, հայերեն երգի տակ ֆլամենկո՞, - Պիլարի հռհռոցը տարածվեց ողջ ծովափով մեկ։ 
- Կարծում եմ հետաքրքիր մի բան կստացվի։ Ե՛կ փորձենք։
Առանց Պիլարի համաձայնությանը սպասելու՝ Գևը սկսեց «Բարդիների Պուրակում»-ը երգել։
Պիլարը լրջացավ ու սկեց ուշադիր լսել։ Հետո տեղից վեր կացավ ու վճռական կանգնեց ուղիղ Գևի դիմացը։
- Նորից կսկսե՞ս։
Գևը հաղթական ժպտաց, բայց միանգամից լրջացավ ու նորից սկսեց երգել։ Պիլարը ժայռերից ցած ցատկեց, հասավ ծովափի ավազներին, ձեռքերը վեր բարձրացրեց ու սկսեց ֆլամենկո պարել։ Գևը գինու շիշն ու բաժակները անփութորեն մի կողմ նետեց, ու երգելով գնաց միացավ Պիլարին։ Վերջինս մի պահ անակնկալի եկավ, բայց արագ իրեն հավաքեց ու շարունակեց պարելը։
- Ինչու՞ չէիր ասում, որ դու էլ  ես պարում, այն էլ Ֆլամենկո, - զարմանքը չթաքցրեց Պիլարը, երբ արդեն վերջացրել էին։
- Իսկ դու ե՞րբ էիր հարցրել, որ։ Ի դեպ եթե գործերդ վատ գնան իրար հետ կարող ենք դուետ կազմել ու ողջ Անդալուսիայով մեկ փողոցային ելույթներ կազմակեպել։
Պիլարը հավեսով ծիծաղեց։
- Հա ի դեպ շա՜տ սիրուն էիր երգում, ինչի՞ մասին էր երգը։
- Բարդիների․․․
- Կուզեի քո բարդիների երկրիրը տեսնել, որտեղ իրերին իրենց անունով են կոչում, - Պիլարը ժամին նայեց։ -Արդեն ուշ է՝ գնանք։ Էսն էլ հեսա շուտով տուն կգա։
- Ես քշեմ, լա՞վ։
- Ինչ է, ինձ չե՞ս վստահում, - հնչեց Պիլարի նեղացկոտ ձայնը, - շիշը նույնիսկ չհասցինք դատարկել էլ։
- Ես ինձ եմ վստահում, - Գևը խորամանկ ժպտում էր։ Վաղուցվանից չեմ քշել՝ կարոտել եմ, համ էլ ուզում եմ, որ մի քիչ էլ դու ինձ գրկես։
- Լա՛վ, համոզեցիր, - Պիլարը մոտոցիկլետի բանալիները հանձնեց Գևին։

----------

boooooooom (13.08.2017), GriFFin (13.08.2017), ivy (10.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Sambitbaba (10.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (10.08.2017), Գաղթական (15.08.2017), Մուշու (10.08.2017)

----------


## Մուշու

Լավն էր, լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ էի պատկերացնում պատմությունը երբ կարդում էի սկիզբը, այլ կերպ սկսեցի պատկերացնել շարունակությունը կարդալուց և հիանալի ավարտ, որ թողնում է երևակայելու տեղ: Չգիտեմ մնացածը ոնց, բայց ես ամբողջ պատմությունը զգացի ու շատ հաճելի էր: Թեթև, զով պատմություն ծփացող ծովի ալիքներով (էս երևի վերջին մասից մնաց): Ապրեք երեքդ էլ  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------

boooooooom (13.08.2017), Sambitbaba (10.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (10.08.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Նեղանալ չլինի՝ պատմվածքում ոչինչ տեղի չունեցավ, ու պատմվածքն էլ սինթետիկ էր մի տեսակ:
Դրականը. երեք մասերն էլ հարմոնիկ էին՝ ասես մի մարդու գրած, համարյա:

----------


## ivy

Երրորդ հատվածը գլուխգործոց ա. ազնվորեն չէի սպասում, որ էսքան լավը կլինի ։)

----------

boooooooom (13.08.2017), Sambitbaba (10.08.2017), Աթեիստ (10.08.2017), Մուշու (10.08.2017)

----------


## ivy

Մենակ մի հարց. էս վրիպա՞կ ա՝ անվան հետ կապված, թե ուրիշ մի բան.




> *Էսթրելլան* շատ աշխույժ մի աղջնակ էր`վարակիչ անմիջականությամբ։ Դեռ երկու օր էր ինչ Տորեմոլիսում էր, բայց արդեն հասցրել էր մոտակա ծովափները ոտնատակ անել և արանքում էլ ընկերներ ձեռք բերել։ Իսկ հիմա էլ մի սպիտակ փիսո ծոցում դրած եկել էր մոր մոտ, բայց տեսնելով Գևին՝ ոգևորվեց, փիսոյին ծոցից հանեց, գլուխը շոյելով պարծեցավ.
> - Մի տես ում եմ գտել։ Լավիկն է, չէ՞։
> - Շա՜տ... ասում էի, չէ՞, որ ուրիշ գույնի էլ են պատահում։ Որտեղի՞ց գտար։
> - Ընկերներիցս մեկինն է, խնդրեցի թողեց, որ մի քանի ժամով մոտս մնա։
> - Ի դեպ էսօր կեսօրին այնքան արագ չքվեցիր, որ չհասցրի հետդ ծանոթանալ։ Ես Գևն եմ, իսկ դու՞ ...
> - Խև հա՞ երևի, - ճշտեց աղջնակը։
> Պիլարը քթի տակ ծիծաղեց, բայց ոչինչ չասաց։
> - *Էսթելինան* եմ, իսկ կարճ՝ Էս։

----------


## տեսիլք

> Մենակ մի հարց. էս վրիպա՞կ ա՝ անվան հետ կապված, թե ուրիշ մի բան.


Վրիպակ ա

----------


## LisBeth

> Երրորդ հատվածը գլուխգործոց ա. ազնվորեն չէի սպասում, որ էսքան լավը կլինի ։)


 դա լադնը  :Jpit:  կառուցվածքատեքստաբանական տեսանկյունից կարող ա, իսկ մնացածը բավականին կանխագուշակելի էր, ասել է թե անսպասելի ավարտ մը չէր, որ զարմանքահիացական բացականչությունների տեղիք տա։ Ծովափ, իսպանական պարեր, մենակ խարույկն ու գիթառն էին պակաս։ Ու նրանք սլացան դեպի․․․ մայրամուտ, կամ էլ մի ուրիշ տեղ, որտեղ նույնպես ոչիչ չի փոխվում։ Բա էս նախադասությունը 


> Կուզեի քո բարդիների երկրիրը տեսնել, որտեղ իրերին իրենց անունով են կոչում


, չեմ ջոկում սարկա՞զմ ա։ Սամի մոտ մի բան եմ նկատել, որ բացատրում ա հերոսի զգացողությունները, ինչը քո մոտ չկար։ Մնացածը համահունչ էր։ Կերպարային զարգացում չկար։
 Մեֆին ասենք գործը թողի գա, թե չէ ակումբում վաղուց ա գլուխգործոց չէր եղել։

Ես սենց մեծ մեծ խոսում եմ, ով գիտի ինքս ինչ եմ քանդակելու  :LOL:  լավ մի հատ դրական բան էլ ասեմ, շատ հեշտ կարդացվեց։

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ էս պատմվածքի գաղափարը վաղուց կար, բայց որոշեցի էսպես մենակ սկիզբը գրել, դնել նախագծին. հետաքրքիր էր` ոնց կշարունակվի։ Եթե հավեսս տա, պատմվածքի իմ տարբերակն էլ մի օր ամբողջովին կգրեմ։ 
Իմ տարբերակում գործողությունների զարգացումն ու հանգուցալուծումը ավելի երկարատև ընթացք ունեն։
Էստեղ ամեն ինչ մի տեսարանի մեջ էր մնացել։ Բայց ինձ էսպես էլ շատ դուր եկավ։

----------

boooooooom (13.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Sambitbaba (10.08.2017), Աթեիստ (10.08.2017), Մուշու (11.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Տորեմոլինոսում բոլոր կատուները սև՞ են,- հարցրեց աղջիկը:


Հենց այս առաջին նախադասությանբ արդեն Այվին տարավ... Ասաց. քարացի՛ր:
Ու դու լսեցիր նրա հրամանն ու քարացար, ու կապ չունի, թե այդ պահին որտեղ էիր, կարող է նույնիսկ թռչում էիր և  ուզած-չուզած քարանում ես երկրի ու երկնքի արանքում ինչ-որ տեղ...

Հայաստանում արդեն չեմ հիշում, բայց Ռուսաստանում երեխաները հաստատ խաղում էին այդ խաղը. Замри!
Գուրջիևն այդ խաղը կիրառում էր իր ուսմունքի մեջ, աշակերտների հետ դասերի ժամանակ. Замри!
Մի քանի այլ էզոթերիկ Ուսուցիչներ էլ:

Սա նշանակում է, որ հրամայողը ստիպում է քեզ մոռանալ կյանքդ և ապրել իր պարտադրած կյանքով:
Եվ Այվին այդ արեց այնքան գեղեցիկ ու ներդաշնակորեն. "Տորեմոլինոսում բոլոր կատուները սև՞ են,- հարցրեց աղջիկը"...
Ու ես ինձ մոռացա...

Դե, աշխատեցի հնարավորինս ապրել նրա հարկադրած կյանքը: Ու դա շատ հեշտ էր ինձ համար, որովհետև անցյալ տարվա մեր համատեղ ճամփորդությունից հետո Այվին միշտ ինձ հետ է:
Հա, աշխատել եմ գրել ոչ թե ինչպես կգրեի ես, այլ ինչպես, իմ պատկերացրածով, կշարունակեր Այվին, աշխատել եմ փորձել ներդաշնակ լինել հենց Այվիի հետ: Հիմա թե որքանով է դա ինձ հաջողվել, թող Այվին ասի, բայց հիմնականում գոհ եմ ինձանից. ինձ իմ գրածը բավարարեց:

Խոստովանեմ, որ այս պատմվածքը գրելիս իմ բախտը բերել էր կրկնակի: Որովհետև երկու կողմից էլ ինձ շրջապատել էին ինձ շատ սիրելի մարդիկ:
Տեսիլքի հետ էլ հանդիպել ենք մի քանի անգամներ, զրուցել ենք բազմիցս ու մինչև օրս էլ երբեմն զրուցում ենք հեռախոսով: Եվ այդ պատճաառով ջանացի  իմ ճանաչած Տեսիլքի համար հնարավորինս պատուհան թողնել իմ ճանաչած Այվիի հետ անմիջական կապի համար: Ու հնարավոր է, որ քիչ թե շատ կարողացա այդ անել, որովհետև Տեսիլքը հիանալի ավարտեց այս պատմությունը:

Ես շատ գոհ մնացի այս պատմվածքից: Հա, հնարավոր է, ես այլ կերպ կավարտեի այն: Բայց դա ոչ մի կապ չունի: Որովհետև այն, ինչ արեց Տեսիլքը, շատ սիրուն է և վարպետորեն է արված: Եվ ինձ համար սա հավասարազոր է մեկ մարդու (թող դա լինի մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը) գրած պատմվածքի:

Այվ ջան :Love: , Տեսիլք ջան :Love: , շատ-շատ շնորհակալություն երկուսիդ էլ:

Լիզ ջան :Love: :
Հա, "Ծովափ, իսպանական պարեր, մենակ խարույկն ու գիթառն էին պակաս։ Ու նրանք սլացան դեպի․․․ մայրամուտ, կամ էլ մի ուրիշ տեղ, որտեղ նույնպես ոչիչ չի փոխվում"։
Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ: Եթե հավատում ես կյանքի հավերժությանը, հասկանում ես, որ այդ հավերժության մեջ по большому счету կյանքն անփոփոխ է: Այն հենց ինքը կյանքն է: Իսկ դու պառկիր նրա ալիքներին և ուղղակի վստահիր քեզ նրանց: Վաղ թե ուշ նա ինչ-որ ափի քեզ դեմ կտա: 
Տես, նույնիսկ դու էլ հեշտությամբ ես կարդացել: Գուցէ հենց այդ մասի՞ն էիր կարդում...

----------

boooooooom (13.08.2017), ivy (11.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.08.2017), Աթեիստ (11.08.2017), Գաղթական (15.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ ջան:
> Հա, "Ծովափ, իսպանական պարեր, մենակ խարույկն ու գիթառն էին պակաս։ Ու նրանք սլացան դեպի․․․ մայրամուտ, կամ էլ մի ուրիշ տեղ, որտեղ նույնպես ոչիչ չի փոխվում"։
> Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ: Եթե հավատում ես կյանքի հավերժությանը, հասկանում ես, որ այդ հավերժության մեջ по большому счету կյանքն անփոփոխ է: Այն հենց ինքը կյանքն է: Իսկ դու պառկիր նրա ալիքներին և ուղղակի վստահիր քեզ նրանց: Վաղ թե ուշ նա ինչ-որ ափի քեզ դեմ կտա: 
> Տես, նույնիսկ դու էլ հեշտությամբ ես կարդացել: Գուցէ հենց այդ մասի՞ն էիր կարդում...


 Սամ լավ էլի  :LOL:  Բանը հենց դրանում ա, որ ես չեմ հավատում կյանքի հավերժությանը, ու քո էզոթերիկ շտուչկեքը իմ վրա չեն աշխատում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ լավ էլի  Բանը հենց դրանում ա, որ ես չեմ հավատում կյանքի հավերժությանը, ու քո էզոթերիկ շտուչկեքը իմ վրա չեն աշխատում։


Կամքը քոնն է, Լիզ ջան, ես հո քեզ չե՞մ ստիպում:
Ուղղակի դու քո կարծիքն ասացիր, ես՝ իմը:

Բայց ափսոս չհամաձայնվեցիր Ծլնգի հետ... Ուրախ կլինեի քո ոչ-էզոթերիկ շտուչկեքն էլ էզոթերիկ ավարտի հասցնել... :Tongue:

----------


## տեսիլք

> *Հա, աշխատել եմ գրել ոչ թե ինչպես կգրեի ես, այլ ինչպես, իմ պատկերացրածով, կշարունակեր Այվին*, աշխատել եմ փորձել ներդաշնակ լինել հենց Այվիի հետ: Հիմա թե որքանով է դա ինձ հաջողվել, թող Այվին ասի, բայց հիմնականում գոհ եմ ինձանից. ինձ իմ գրածը բավարարեց:


Սամ, քո բաժինը լավ էլ Սամայավարի էիր գրել, ինչքան էլ որ հակառակը պնդես ու էդ շատ լավ էր  :Wink:   Իմ համար էս պրոյեկտի հավեսը հենց էն ա, որ մասնակիցները իրենց տարբեր գրելաոճերով կարողանան մի էնպիսի միասնական գործ ստեղծեն, որը ամբողջական մի գործ դիտարկվի։ Մյուս մասնակիցների պատկերացրածներով փորձել շարունակելը կարծում եմ անարդարացի վերաբերմունք է թե՛ մասնակիցների, թե՛ գործի և թե՛ ընթերցողի նկատմամբ։

----------

boooooooom (13.08.2017), Sambitbaba (12.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, քո բաժինը լավ էլ Սամայավարի էիր գրել, ինչքան էլ որ հակառակը պնդես ու էդ շատ լավ էր   Իմ համար էս պրոյեկտի հավեսը հենց էն ա, որ մասնակիցները իրենց տարբեր գրելաոճերով կարողանան մի էնպիսի միասնական գործ ստեղծեն, որը ամբողջական մի գործ դիտարկվի։ Մյուս մասնակիցների պատկերացրածներով փորձել շարունակելը կարծում եմ անարդարացի վերաբերմունք է թե՛ մասնակիցների, թե՛ գործի և թե՛ ընթերցողի նկատմամբ։


 :Smile: Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ կարծիքի է Այվին, նա խորհրդավոր լռում է: :Think:

----------


## ivy

> Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ կարծիքի է Այվին, նա խորհրդավոր լռում է:


Խորհրդավոր չեմ լռում. ուղղակի մենակ հեռախոսով եմ ու ճամփեքին. հաճախ օնլայն լինել ու երկար գրել չեմ կարող ։)
Համաձայն եմ տեսիլքի հետ. ես էլ եմ քո հատվածի մեջ լիքը Սամ տեսել, բայց շնորհակալ եմ, որ փորձել ես այվի լինել շարունակելիս։ Ուղղակի դա անելու կարիք ամենևին չկա. թող ամեն մեկը լինի էն, ինչ կա, ու գրի էնպես, ինչպես ինքն է ուզում։ Արդյունքում կունենանք խայտաբղետ ստեղծագործություններ` հետաքրքիր անցումներով։ 
Սկիզբը գրելիս մտածում էի` քեզ հետաքրքիր կլիներ էս պատմվածքը շարունակել ու հուսով եմ` չեմ սխալվեմ։ 
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ մասնակցեցիր ։)

----------

Sambitbaba (12.08.2017)

----------


## Smokie

Շատ բարի էր, սիրուն ու տպավորիչ: :Love:  Վարպետորեն իրար լրացրեցիք` ոնց որ մի հոգու գործ լիներ: Հանճարեղորեն համահունչ էր: :Clapping:  
Չնայած էս բոլորովին կապ չունի հետը, բայց մեր բարդիները հիշեցի ինչում հերոսի անունն էր "մեղավոր": Մինչև իններորդ հարկ հասնում էին ու երևի հիմա էլ էդքան լինեին, եթե մի ուրիշ աշուն էլի չէտվեին:

----------


## Rhayader

Այվիի մասը լավն էր, Սամի մասին հասա ու լռվեցի, շատ թույլ էր՝ էն բազմակետերով, ավելորդ բառերով ու պաթոսով ու անճշտություններով (ամենապարզը՝ իտալացին միգուցե ասեր Մադոննա, բայց իսպանալեզու մարդը՝ դժվար թե, իրենք օգտագործում են Madre de Dios արտահայտությունը): Կներես, Սամ, Այվին այդպես չէր շարունակի:

Հետո՝ պատվածքի առաջին մասն էքսպոզիցիա է, երկրորդում պիտի սյուժեի զարգացում լինի, երրորդում՝ հանգուցալուծում: Երկրորդ մասը չկարողացավ սյուժեն զարգացնել: Ընդհանրապես:

Երրորդ մասն անիմաստ էր կարդալ երկրորդից հետո: Ցավում եմ, Տեսիլք, դա քո մեղքը չէր:

Մեկ էլ, Playa los Alamos-ը կթարգմանվի երևի «Բարդիներ» ափ, «de»-ն չկա: El-ը որոշիչ հոդ է, País de los Alamos=Բարդիների երկիր, El País los Alamos=Երկիրը բարդիները:

Ընդ որում, մի քիչ ուսումնասիրեցի ու պարզեցի, որ իրոք՝ ծովափը կոչվում է «Los Alamos», պատճառն այն է, որ բարդիներն Իսպանիայում տնկում էին ճանապարհների ու դաշտերի կողքը՝ քամու դեմ պայքարելու համար: Հավանաբար ժամանակի հետ բարդիները փոխարինվել են արմավենիներով, միանշանակ պատասխան չգտա: Բարդու սերմերի ու սև կատուների բերելու մասին լեգենդ չկա, ինչքան գիտեմ: Բարդիները սովորաբար ճյուղերի միջոցով են տնկում, ոչ թե սերմերի:

Կարճ ասած, եթե մեկը մի բանի մասին գրում է, նամանավանդ իրական վայրի, թող գոնե մի քիչ ուսումնասիրի թեման:

Մնացած առումներով, պատմվածքի երկրորդ մասը վատ գրված, անբովանդակ բան էր:

----------


## Rhayader

Սիրտս պնդացրեցի ու երրորդ մասն էլ կարդացի: Աչքս քոռանար՝ չկարդայի: Կներես, Սամ, քո էդ անվնաս գրվածքը խիստ քննադատեցի, որովհետև մեջը փրկելու բան կար, երրորդ մասն ավելի լավ էր՝ չկարդայի:

----------


## ivy

Ռայ, ճիշտ ես, ուղիղ թարգմանությամբ "Playa los Alamos"-ը կստացվի "Ծովափ բարդիներ". գրելուց առաջ դա իմացել եմ, բայց մի պստիկ փոխել եմ` առանց իմաստային խեղաթյուրման, որովհետև "Բարդիների ափ" իմ կարծիքով ավելի սիրուն էր հնչում։ 
Կատուների մասին լեգենդ չկա, ոչ էլ պատմվածքում կա էդ լեգենդը. սովորական մի անցորդ հարցնում է մյուսից ու ստանում նրա պատասխանը։ Առաջին երկու այցելություններիս ժամանակ մենակ սև կատուներ էի տեսել Տորեմոլինոսում, բայց հետագա այցելությունների ընթացքում ուրիշ գույների էլ տեսա։ Ընդամենը իմ դիտարկումն էր։

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, ճիշտ ես, ուղիղ թարգմանությամբ "Playa los Alamos"-ը կստացվի "Ծովափ բարդիներ". գրելուց առաջ դա իմացել եմ, բայց մի պստիկ փոխել եմ` առանց իմաստային խեղաթյուրման, որովհետև "Բարդիների ափ" իմ կարծիքով ավելի սիրուն էր հնչում։ 
> Կատուների մասին լեգենդ չկա, ոչ էլ պատմվածքում կա էդ լեգենդը. սովորական մի անցորդ հարցնում է մյուսից ու ստանում նրա պատասխանը։ Առաջին երկու այցելություններիս ժամանակ մենակ սև կատուներ էի տեսել Տորեմոլինոսում, բայց հետագա այցելությունների ընթացքում ուրիշ գույների էլ տեսա։ Ընդամենը իմ դիտարկումն էր։


Հա՞ որ: Սրա մասին էի.



> Նա ասաց, որ հնում, երբ առաջին մարդիկ եկել են այստեղ, նրանք հայրենիքից իրենց հետ բերել են բարդիների սերմերն ու սև կատուներին: Եվ առաջինն, ինչ արել են այդ մարդիկ, բարդիների սերմերն են ցանել ամբողջ ափի երկարությամբ ու տվել են ափին նրանց անունը: Ցավոք, բարդիները չեն հարմարվել օտար պայմաններին: Բայց մարդիկ, միևնույն է, ափին տված անունը պահպանել են, ի հիշատակ բարդիների՞, թե հայրենիքի, ով գիտի... Արմավենիները հետո են տնկվել:

----------


## ivy

> Հա՞ որ: Սրա մասին էի.


Ես մենակ սկզբի մասին էի խոսում` պատասխանատվությունն ինձ վրա վերցնելով. մոռացել էի հետո֊ի մասին ։)

----------


## Rhayader

Քո գրածին ես գրեթե չէի անդրադարձել, մենակ ասել էի որ լավն ա: Մեկ էլ Los Alamos-ի պահը, շատ էր աչք ուտում:

----------

ivy (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (12.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեկ էլ, Playa los Alamos-ը կթարգմանվի երևի «Բարդիներ» ափ, «de»-ն չկա: El-ը որոշիչ հոդ է, País de los Alamos=Բարդիների երկիր, El País los Alamos=Երկիրը բարդիները:
> 
> Ընդ որում, մի քիչ ուսումնասիրեցի ու պարզեցի, որ իրոք՝ ծովափը կոչվում է «Los Alamos», պատճառն այն է, որ բարդիներն Իսպանիայում տնկում էին ճանապարհների ու դաշտերի կողքը՝ քամու դեմ պայքարելու համար: Հավանաբար ժամանակի հետ բարդիները փոխարինվել են արմավենիներով, միանշանակ պատասխան չգտա: Բարդու սերմերի ու սև կատուների բերելու մասին լեգենդ չկա, ինչքան գիտեմ: Բարդիները սովորաբար ճյուղերի միջոցով են տնկում, ոչ թե սերմերի:
> 
> Կարճ ասած, եթե մեկը մի բանի մասին գրում է, նամանավանդ իրական վայրի, թող գոնե մի քիչ ուսումնասիրի թեման:


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 
Էս լուրջ ես գրե՞լ, Ռայ ջան, թե՞ կատակում ես ուղղակի... Դու ինչ է, մատենադարանում նստած, պատմությու՞ն ես ուսումնասիրում... Եթե իմանայի, որ այդքան ժամանակ ես ծախսելու որոնումներիդ վրա, տակը հատուկ քեզ համար կգրեի, որ գրածս իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ուղղակի մենք էստեղ մի թեթև կայֆեր ենք բռնում...
Հա, եթե իսպաներեն էլ գիտես, ապրես, լեզու գիտենալը շատ լավ բան է: Բայց արդյո՞ք սա այն տեղն է, որտեղ այդ գիտելիքդ պետք է աչքներս խոթել... Ես ինքս չգիտեմ: Հա, հեչ լավ բան չի, որ չգիտեմ, բայց հանուն այս պատմվածքի հաստատ չէի սովորի:
Ինչպես է գրել Այվի՞ն... Ինչպես եմ գրել ե՞ս... Աստված սիրես, Ռայ ջան, ինչպես ուզել ենք, այնպես էլ գրել ենք: Ինչպես մտքներով է անցել, ինչպես սրտներս է ցանկացել: Եվ նույնիսկ պահ անգամ չմտածելով իրականության հետ համապատասխանելու մասին: Ու չգիտես ինչու բոլորը հասկացան մեր երեխությունները ու ոչ մեկ դրա վրա չլռվեց, իսկ դու եկել, մեծավարի իսպաներենի դասագիրք ես փնտրում մեր գրածների մեջ: Է, եթե հավես ունես, փնտրիր որքան ուժդ կպատի: Բայց երեսներովս մի տուր, ինչ կլինի: Սա ուղղակի այն տեղը չի, որտեղ նման հարցերին պետք է նման լրջությամբ անդրադառնալ...

Որ պատմվածքը վատն էր, անբովանդակ էր, հասկացանք, եղբայրս, Ճաշակի, ընկալումների տարբերություն կա և այլն: Կլսենք, կխորհենք, հաշվի կառնենք՝ քո ասածը մեզ համար միշտ էլ կարևոր է: Բայց էն, ինչ ասում ես իսպաներենի, բարդիների, կատուների մասին... կներես, ծիծաղելի է ընդամենը...

----------

Smokie (12.08.2017), Ծլնգ (12.08.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս լուրջ ես գրե՞լ, Ռայ ջան, թե՞ կատակում ես ուղղակի... Դու ինչ է, մատենադարանում նստած, պատմությու՞ն ես ուսումնասիրում... Եթե իմանայի, որ այդքան ժամանակ ես ծախսելու որոնումներիդ վրա, տակը հատուկ քեզ համար կգրեի, որ գրածս իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ուղղակի մենք էստեղ մի թեթև կայֆեր ենք բռնում...
> Հա, եթե իսպաներեն էլ գիտես, ապրես, լեզու գիտենալը շատ լավ բան է: Բայց արդյո՞ք սա այն տեղն է, որտեղ այդ գիտելիքդ պետք է աչքներս խոթել... Ես ինքս չգիտեմ: Հա, հեչ լավ բան չի, որ չգիտեմ, բայց հանուն այս պատմվածքի հաստատ չէի սովորի:
> Ինչպես է գրել Այվի՞ն... Ինչպես եմ գրել ե՞ս... Աստված սիրես, Ռայ ջան, ինչպես ուզել ենք, այնպես էլ գրել ենք: Ինչպես մտքներով է անցել, ինչպես սրտներս է ցանկացել: Եվ նույնիսկ պահ անգամ չմտածելով իրականության հետ համապատասխանելու մասին: Ու չգիտես ինչու բոլորը հասկացան մեր երեխությունները ու ոչ մեկ դրա վրա չլռվեց, իսկ դու եկել, մեծավարի իսպաներենի դասագիրք ես փնտրում մեր գրածների մեջ: Է, եթե հավես ունես, փնտրիր որքան ուժդ կպատի: Բայց երեսներովս մի տուր, ինչ կլինի: Սա ուղղակի այն տեղը չի, որտեղ նման հարցերին պետք է նման լրջությամբ անդրադառնալ...
> 
> Որ պատմվածքը վատն էր, անբովանդակ էր, հասկացանք, եղբայրս, Ճաշակի, ընկալումների տարբերություն կա և այլն: Կլսենք, կխորհենք, հաշվի կառնենք՝ քո ասածը մեզ համար միշտ էլ կարևոր է: Բայց էն, ինչ ասում ես իսպաներենի, բարդիների, կատուների մասին... կներես, ծիծաղելի է ընդամենը...


Ես երբ «Սև մահվան դիմակը» պատմվածքն էի գրում, որն էդպես էլ չավարտեցի, ժանտախտի ժամանակ ապրած ու ժանտախտից մահացած բժշկի օրագրերի յոթերորդ հատորն եմ կարդացել, Դեֆոյի «Ժանտախտի տարվա օրագիրը» ու էլի մի տոննա բան, որ ժանտախտով վարակված քաղաքի իրական, համոզիչ պատկեր ստանամ: Ես իմ գրածին ու կարդացածին լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում, ոչ թե «թեթև կայֆեր բռնում»: Կներես, եթե քո գրածին չափազանց լուրջ եմ վերաբերվել:

Իմ նպատակը գիտելիք աչքը մտցնելը չէր: «Օ Մադոննա» արտահայտությունն ինչ-որ նպատակի պիտի ծառայեր, բայց սխալ կիրառման պատճառով չծառայեց: Գրողի կարևոր էթիկ պարտավորություններից մեկի նպատակն ընթերցողին հարգելն է:

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս լուրջ ես գրե՞լ, Ռայ ջան, թե՞ կատակում ես ուղղակի... Դու ինչ է, մատենադարանում նստած, պատմությու՞ն ես ուսումնասիրում... Եթե իմանայի, որ այդքան ժամանակ ես ծախսելու որոնումներիդ վրա, տակը հատուկ քեզ համար կգրեի, որ գրածս իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ուղղակի մենք էստեղ մի թեթև կայֆեր ենք բռնում...
> Հա, եթե իսպաներեն էլ գիտես, ապրես, լեզու գիտենալը շատ լավ բան է: Բայց արդյո՞ք սա այն տեղն է, որտեղ այդ գիտելիքդ պետք է աչքներս խոթել... Ես ինքս չգիտեմ: Հա, հեչ լավ բան չի, որ չգիտեմ, բայց հանուն այս պատմվածքի հաստատ չէի սովորի:


Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու, որ նախորդ հեղինակն իր գրածի մեջ ջանք ու որոշակի վարպետություն է ներդրել, մի քիչ էլ իր սեփական ապրումներից: Անձամբ ես, օրինակ, Շինարարի հետ, չնայած իր նկատմամբ բավականին մեծ հարգանքին, չեմ սիրում համագործակցել գրական առումով, որովհետև ինքը նախորդ հեղինակի աշխատանքը հարգել չի կարողանում (կոնկրետ ինձ հետ համագործակցության երկու դեպքերում էդպես է եղել): Դրա համար էլ խիստ էի գնահատականիս մեջ:

Պատմվածքի համար կոնկրետ վայր էր ընտրվել՝ Playa los Alamos-ը: Անձամբ ես կփորձեի մի հատ զգալ, թե դա ինչ վայր է, հնարավոր է՝ գրեի Այվիին, խնդրեի, որ պատմի, թե ինչու է ընտրել հենց այդ վայրը:



> Ինչպես է գրել Այվի՞ն... Ինչպես եմ գրել ե՞ս... Աստված սիրես, Ռայ ջան, ինչպես ուզել ենք, այնպես էլ գրել ենք: Ինչպես մտքներով է անցել, ինչպես սրտներս է ցանկացել: Եվ նույնիսկ պահ անգամ չմտածելով իրականության հետ համապատասխանելու մասին: Ու չգիտես ինչու բոլորը հասկացան մեր երեխությունները ու ոչ մեկ դրա վրա չլռվեց, իսկ դու եկել, մեծավարի իսպաներենի դասագիրք ես փնտրում մեր գրածների մեջ: Է, եթե հավես ունես, փնտրիր որքան ուժդ կպատի: Բայց երեսներովս մի տուր, ինչ կլինի: Սա ուղղակի այն տեղը չի, որտեղ նման հարցերին պետք է նման լրջությամբ անդրադառնալ...


Եթե դու քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում գրել, ինչ մտքովդ է անցել, ինչ սիրտդ է ցանկացել, ես էլ ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում վերլուծել ու մատնանշել քո մտքով անցածի ու սրտով ցանկացածի թերությունները: Իմ մտքով էլ դա է անցնում, իմ սիրտն էլ դա է ցանկանում:




> Որ պատմվածքը վատն էր, անբովանդակ էր, հասկացանք, եղբայրս, Ճաշակի, ընկալումների տարբերություն կա և այլն: Կլսենք, կխորհենք, հաշվի կառնենք՝ քո ասածը մեզ համար միշտ էլ կարևոր է: Բայց էն, ինչ ասում ես իսպաներենի, բարդիների, կատուների մասին... կներես, ծիծաղելի է ընդամենը...


Ես չեմ ասել, թե պատմվածքը վատն էր կամ անբովանդակ: Համենայն դեպս, ոչ քո ու Այվիի մասերը: Քոնը դժվարընթեռնելի էր, ու երկրորդ մասից ակնկալիքները չարդարացնող: Կատաստրոֆիկ էր երրորդ մասը՝ կլիշեն կլիշեի վրա:

Դու կարող էիր գործողությունները տեղափոխել, ուր ուզեիր: Դու կարող էիր գործողությունները զարգացնել, ինչպես ուզեիր:

Դու դա չարեցիր: Ցավոք: Ասածս դա էր: Մնացած անճշտություններն ուղղելը հինգ րոպեի գործ է:

Եթե գրածս քեզ «աչքդ մտցնել» է թվում, կներես, ինձ չի ուրախացնում քո աչքն ինչ-որ բան մտցնելը: Եթե դու խմբագրեիր քո գրածն ու դարձնեիր մի բան, որ ինքդ կուզեիր կարդալ, որ հետաքրքրություն ստեղծեր, առաջ շարժվեր, ոչ թե լրիվ կախվեր նախորդ տեքստի վրա՝ ծանրաբեռնելով այն ոչ էական դրվագներով, դոփելով տեղում, ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի: Ես ուզում եմ, որ քո մասը լավը լինի: Թեչէ ես էսպես թե էնպես Ակումբի իսպանախոսներից երևի ամենաթույլն եմ, աչք մտցնելու բան չկա, վերջին անգամ էդ լեզվով խոսել եմ 2002 թվին: Բայց չեմ սիրում փնթի աշխատանք:

Ինչ վերաբերում է ուրիշների հասկանալուն, հիշու՞մ ես, ես քեզ մի անգամ ինչ եմ ասել, երբ դու «հազարատերև մրտենիների» մասին բանաստեղծություն էիր գովել. երբ ինչ-որ մեկը միաժամանակ գովում է ինձ ու նման գրողի, ես սկսում եմ մտածել նման գովասանքի արժեքի մասին: Ի վերջո, գովասանքն ինքնանպատակ չի: "50 Shades of Grey"-ն էլ են լիքը մարդիկ գովում, մեր մեջ ասած: Ինչը բնավ չի նշանակում, թե այն լավ գիրք է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... (ամենապարզը՝ իտալացին միգուցե ասեր Մադոննա, բայց իսպանալեզու մարդը՝ դժվար թե, իրենք օգտագործում են Madre de Dios արտահայտությունը) ..


Ես տենց իսպանացի չեմ տեսել, որ զարմանքի, հիացմունքի կամ շոկի դեպքում բացականչի Madre de Dios ․․․ էս ի՞նչ Իսպանացի ա քեզ ասել։ Մենակ չասես Սերվանտեսը։  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (13.08.2017)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես տենց իսպանացի չեմ տեսել, որ զարմանքի, հիացմունքի կամ շոկի դեպքում բացականչի Madre de Dios ․․․ էս ի՞նչ Իսպանացի ա քեզ ասել։ Մենակ չասես Սերվանտեսը։


Էդ ուրիշ թեմա ա, ես ընդամենը ֆիքսել էի, որ Մադոննան իտալերեն է: Թեչէ ¡Dios mío! լսել եմ, բայց էլի հազվադեպ ու տարիքով մարդկանցից: Մեծ մասամբ ¡Hala! եմ լսել:

Ավելին ասեմ, նույնիսկ ¡Dios mío! ալարում էին ասել, ավելի շատ՝ պարզապես ¡Dios!

----------


## Լուսանդր

Պատահել է այնպես (իսկ գուցե և չի պատահել), որ Տորեմոլինոսով գնացքով ճամփորդելիս են եղել աստղագետը, ֆիզիկոսը և մաթեմատիկոսը։ Տեսնել են երեք սև կատու և... Թաքուն ունկնդրենք նրանց խոսակցությանը։ 
Աստղագետ: - Կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ Տորեմոլինոսում բոլոր կատուները սև են։
Ֆիզիկոս: - Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի բարձրաձայնել, որ Տորեմոլինոսում կա առնվազն երեք սև կատու։
Մաթեմատիկոս: - Իսկ ավելի ստույգ՝ Տորեմոլինոսում կա առնվազն երեք կատու, որոնց մի կողմը սև է։

----------

Sambitbaba (13.08.2017), Smokie (13.08.2017), Աթեիստ (13.08.2017), Գաղթական (15.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երեկ հեչ ժամանակ չկար պատասխանելու, կներես, Ռայ ջան...




> Ես երբ «Սև մահվան դիմակը» պատմվածքն էի գրում, որն էդպես էլ չավարտեցի, ժանտախտի ժամանակ ապրած ու ժանտախտից մահացած բժշկի օրագրերի յոթերորդ հատորն եմ կարդացել, Դեֆոյի «Ժանտախտի տարվա օրագիրը» ու էլի մի տոննա բան, որ ժանտախտով վարակված քաղաքի իրական, համոզիչ պատկեր ստանամ: Ես իմ գրածին ու կարդացածին լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում, ոչ թե «թեթև կայֆեր բռնում»: Կներես, եթե քո գրածին չափազանց լուրջ եմ վերաբերվել:
> Իմ նպատակը գիտելիք աչքը մտցնելը չէր: «Օ Մադոննա» արտահայտությունն ինչ-որ նպատակի պիտի ծառայեր, բայց սխալ կիրառման պատճառով չծառայեց: Գրողի կարևոր էթիկ պարտավորություններից մեկի նպատակն ընթերցողին հարգելն է:


Ափսոս, որ չես ավարտել... Բայց հնարավոր չէ՞, որ չես ավարտել այն պատճառով, որ մինչև այդքան բանը կուսումնասիրեիր, հավեսդ փախել է ու թքել ես ամեն ինչի վրա:
Սա կատակ էր, Ռայ ջան, լուրջ մի ընդունիր: :Smile: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ...
Ինչ վերաբերվում է լրջորեն սեփական անձիս մոտենալուն, ես երբեք չեմ համարել, որ գրող եմ: Ու դա, կարծում եմ, լավ էլ տեսանելի է Ակումբում արդեն համարյա յոթ (боже!!!) տարիների գրառումներիցս: Օրինակի համար թեման, հանուն ինչի վիզ դրած այդքան թարգմանություններ եմ անում, շատ ավելի հեշտությամբ ինքս էլ կարող էի արդեն գրել: Բայց ինձ դա հետաքրքիր չի, կրկնում եմ, ես ինձ գրող չեմ համարում: Հա, ու նաև, ավելի գերադասում եմ աշակերտի դերում լինել, քան ուսուցչի:
Եթե լրջորեն, ես ինձ նույնիսկ թարգմանիչ էլ չեմ համարում, Ռայ ջան... Դրա վկան է այն, որ այսքան ժամանակ մտքովս էլ չի անցել թարգմանածս բազմաթիվ գրքերից որևէ մեկը տպագրել (Չհաշված "Մատեան Երանության"-ը, որի մասին առայժմ ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարող)...
Ու նաև ինձ չի թվում, որ նույնիսկ Ակումբի անդամներից նրանք էլ, ովքեր իրենց համարում են լուրջ գրողներ, լրջորեն են մոտենում(քեզ չհաշված) համատեղ պատմվածքներ գրելուն... Ես, օրինակ, հարյուր տոկոսով՝ թող ներեն ինձ նրանք, ում հիասթափեցնում եմ կամ վրդովում, - և այն հաստատուն կարծիքին եմ, որ իլֆ-պետրովները հազվադեպ երևույթ են Երկնատակում (в Поднебесной :Smile:  ) :

Ու նաև լրջորեն զարմացած եմ այս պատմվածքին քո այդքան լուրջ մոտեցմանը: Ասենք, եթե գիտես, որ "Բարդիները սովորաբար ճյուղերի միջոցով են տնկում, ոչ թե սերմերի", - ուրեմն, ավելի լավ չէ՞ր լինի մտածել, որ ես էլ այդ գիտեմ, առավել ևս, որ դրան հաջորդում են սև կատուների բուծումը, Մադոննան... Չնայած, կարող է ես էլ, դու էլ սխալ ենք բարդիների հաշվով, որովհետև երևի թե բարդիներն էլ, մյուս ծառերի պես, այնուամենայնիվ, ծաղկելու շրջան ունեն, և ուրեմն քամին նրանց սերմերն էլ հանգիստ կարող է տարածել, որպես տեսակն ապահովելու միջոց բնական պայմաններում:

Եվ նույնիսկ լուրջ գրող համարելու դեպքում էլ...
Եթե լուրջ ոսկերիչը պղնձից մատանի է սարքել, արդյո՞ք նա այդ մատանու վրա ադամանդներ կշարի: Լավագույն դեպքում, ցիրկոն, չէ՞... :Wink: 




> Դու կարող էիր գործողությունները տեղափոխել, ուր ուզեիր: Դու կարող էիր գործողությունները զարգացնել, ինչպես ուզեիր:


Իհարկե: Բայց պատկերացրու, չուզեցա: Այվիի մասը շատ դուր եկավ ինձ ու ցանկացա, որ առանձնապես ոչինչ չփոխվի: Խոստովանեմ. գրում էի ծովափի մասին, բայց ինքս անապատի կիզիչ արևի տակ պառկած, գլխարկն աչքերին քաշած, պասիվ հանգիստ վայելող կովբոյի վիճակ էի ապրում... Ու գլխիս մեջ էլ այս երգն էր, իմ շատ սիրած ֆիլմից.



Ուզում եմ ասել, որ գործողությունների տեղափոխելը, զարգացնելը, - այդ պահին շատ էին հեռու ինձանից, ընդ որում, ըստ իս, այս պատմվածքին հարյուր տոկոսով հակացուցված:




> հիշու՞մ ես, ես քեզ մի անգամ ինչ եմ ասել, երբ դու «հազարատերև մրտենիների» մասին բանաստեղծություն էիր գովել. երբ ինչ-որ մեկը միաժամանակ գովում է ինձ ու նման գրողի, ես սկսում եմ մտածել նման գովասանքի արժեքի մասին:


Ոչ միայն հիշում եմ, այլև ցավալիորեն անկարող եմ մոռանալ, որովհետև քո համարյա յուրաքանչյուր գրառում շնորհակալության է արժանի, իսկ քո՝ հիշատակածդ գրառումից հետո, երևի նկատած կլինես, որ ոչ մի գրառմանդ տակ շնորհակալություն չեմ դրել: Խոստովանեմ, ամեն անգամ հազիվ ինձ զսպելով...
Բայց նույնիսկ այդ պատճառով էլ ես չեմ պատրաստվում հնարավորինս չքաջալերել մարդկանց իրենց ցանկություններում, եթե դա վերաբերվում է հոգևորին: Որովհետև այն ժամանակից ի վեր, ինչ մարդկությունը հրաժարվեց հոգևորից ու ընտրեց ֆիզիկականը, դա նրան ոչ մի լավ տեղ չտարավ... Իսկ ստեղծագործական փորձերը, կներես, հենց հոգևորին էլ դասում եմ:

----------

Smokie (14.08.2017)

----------

